# Ontario Primary Care Paramedic joining the reserves



## MedicStudent (21 May 2006)

I've still got another year left in my Paramedic diploma program and one more year after that to finish the degree, but I am still interested in the Canadian Forces. I did a quick search but did not find anything on this (maybe I missed it). Basically I'm just wondering once I have my AEMCA (for not Ontarians, this is our PCP certification exam) what I would need to do to join as a med tech. Is there a demand  for AEMCAs or are the CF just as happy to train their own medics? Once in the reserves as a med tech is it a challenge to actually be deployed?

Sorry if these are basic questions, I'm not very familiar with the CF. Thanks for the help.


----------



## JANES (21 May 2006)

With a PCP cert, you could also join the CF as a SAR Tech straight from being a civi!  That is another option for you too, though they dont get to go overseas.


----------



## Cansky (22 May 2006)

You will need to do a PLA (prior learning assessment) to see if your training is equivalent or better than the PCP program we are currently doing.  From what I know it should be awared.  But keep in mind that to be considered PCP equivalent in the reserves you also need to be employed by an ambulance company and be logging amb hours. As well as keeping your MCSP up to date. (maintence of clinical skills program)  Try to get in touch with people on the boards here like RN PRN, Combat medic, medic mommy or even Old Medic.  I believe they are all reserves and can give you much more info than I can.
Kirsten


----------



## chauch2001 (23 May 2006)

I am a BC PCP with BC ambulance.  I joined as a medic in Dec04.  Due to other restrictions with my civie job I am now going on my TQ'3 course this summer.  A major portion has been written off and I am only attending 2.5 weeks out of the course.  That, I am told will give me the basic quals to be a medtech.

I also have been told that as long as my civilian licence is up to date with the provincial licencing body I am exempt from MCSP for the year.  However, I can use the MCSP training to submit to the licencing to keep my civy licence.  The training is similar so this way I do not have to duplicate it to hold a licence.

If I may hijack this thread for a moment to further ask a question in the direction of Medicstudent's.

Are there any examples on this board of members holding PCP getting advanced rank or pay entitlements because of it?  Has anyone heard that there is a signing bonus for those PCP's that enlist as a training bonus?

Hope this helps.


----------



## Armymedic (23 May 2006)

chauch2001 said:
			
		

> Are there any examples on this board of members holding PCP getting advanced rank or pay entitlements because of it?


In the Reg Force...no. Nor do they deserve any. It is only one portion of your role as a Med Tech. As I am sure you will find out. You could be god's gift to perhospital care, but if you can't show up at work ontime, in the right uniform...you shan't be in very long.



> Has anyone heard that there is a signing bonus for those PCP's that enlist as a training bonus?


No.


----------



## MommyMedic (23 Jun 2006)

I haven't heard about extra money for PCP's, but the CF is training their Reg F members to that standard as laid out by the NOCP's. That makes you a very attractive recruit once you are certified. In the interim, you could at least be earning money as a reservist; you likely have the pre-req's (academically) for enrollment as they got you into a civvie school. It sure is a nice way to try the army on for size; it pays more than most part-time jobs, it looks great on a resume and prepares you for the workforce (like having the qualities Armymedic referred to.) I don't know how old you are - but if you are in fact a younger student or without a lot of workforce experience, especially relevant to proving yourself capable of handling the stresses of EMS or military employment, it can really teach you a lot about yourself - and show future employers a lot about yourself. I would ask other PCP student/reservists if they are getting tuitiion reimbursement through the CF. That could really make it worth your while. I would also explore whether or not it's worthwhile to just join the CF as a medic and let them train you (and feed, clothe and shelter you). The CF is now churning out PCP's recognized nationally. I personally think that either component will give you a good shot at going overseas, should you successfully complete all your medical and army training, are fit, dedicated etc. I can't tell you about how to get school money from the army, but I am sure it's there, if not in the form of a straight-up bonus; it's at least money to be made. I did this backwards - I joined the army with no prior training and got my civvie license; did a 3 year contract, went overseas, and transferred to the reserves when my contract was up, and found civvie EMS employers very receptive to the military experience. Now I am sitting in an ambulance station with PCP on my sleeve and a shiny truck full of ALS goodies; last weekend I was in green doing range medical coverage, last exercise I was firing a C9 machine gun out of a Gun Truck, last Wednesday I had a great medical call, Tonight I am in my BatCave waiting for my BatPager to go off, and next month I'll probably be at a Base Hospital on contract. In other words, I feel like I have the best of both worlds - EMS/Army - and I love them both (some days not as much as others mind you.) Like Kirsten recommended, hunt down reservists who also know the student angle, get the real scoop from them, then find a recruiting centre and see if the answers suit you. If you are interested in the army (and who wouldn't be; we get to do the coolest stuff) I think you'll be pleasantly surprised at the money to be made and the interesting things to do.


----------



## L + W Infanteer (15 Jul 2006)

Sorry to kind of shoot this thread off on a tangent...but i have a similar situation to the person who started this thread. I am currently in the reserves, in a Infantry Regiment, Lincoln and Welland. In the next two school years i will be taking the paramedic course in Niagara College. Based on the experience and knowledge of anyone reading this thread, do you think I will be partially reimbursed for my two years of college at Niagara? If so, would it require I become a reserve Med Tech?, or could i be a Medic attached to my current Regiment?.
Also, (excuse my ignorance, I've done a search and really didn't come up with much except this thread) do all medics in the army have to be trained in the army paramedic course... or are civi courses good enough to get you qualified as a medic?
I apoligize in advance if I have asked a question already asked before, and also thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## DSB (15 Jul 2006)

L + W Infanteer said:
			
		

> do you think I will be partially reimbursed for my two years of college at Niagara? If so, would it require I become a reserve Med Tech?, or could i be a Medic attached to my current Regiment?.
> 
> do all medics in the army have to be trained in the army paramedic course... or are civi courses good enough to get you qualified as a medic?



Part 1: If you become a Med Tech you should be reimbursed, (trade spec. education ).
Part 2: Medics are no longer attached, (at least not how they used to be).  You would be a member of 23 FD AMB, (out of Hamilton with a Det in London).  As far as Res FD AMBs go, its the best, (no bias there right).
Part 3: case by case bias as far as getting quals written off.  I've seen people get a lot of their 3s and 4s written off.  Depends on your quals and experience.

DSB


----------

